# VMR | Wheels - Cyber Monday and Black Friday Sale!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*Cyber Monday and Black Friday Sale!*

For the first time EVER, we are offering FREE POWDER COATING on ALL 18" VB3 and 18" & 19" V710 orders! This sale will be held on Monday, November 28 from 9:30AM-6PM PST. Our offices are closed on Black Friday, but if you e-mail us mentioning this deal on Friday, we will still honor the offer!

*Wheels Available
18" VB3
18" V710
19" V710*


The following is a collage of the finishes that we have done in the past, but are by no means limited to. If you would like a custom finish that is not shown, let us know! 
You can also find the full album of our powder coat finishes here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157627001100117/









All VMR Wheels are backed by a 1-year warranty against any factory defects!
*Wheel/Tire Packages are available with our Hunter Road Force Balancing machine.
Guaranteed bolt-on fitment with no additional fender work or hub-rings necessary!
For all inquires, please contact me directly at [email protected], call in at (714) 442-7916 ext. 108, or contact one of our authorized dealers.*
​


----------

